# Mathews, Prime, Elite, Obs?



## Flintridge (Dec 22, 2016)

In the market for a new bow this year and narrowed down to these and of course I plan on shooting all of them before deciding.  But just wondering what everyone's experiences are if you own one of these bows.  Any issues with tuning, timing, ect. Thanks. 

Mathews Halon 6 - 30 ATA 
Prime Rize or Centergy - Longer ATA than I prefer
Elite Impulse 31
Obession Def Con 6 or Hemorrhage


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 22, 2016)

Shoot them all and let the bows tell you which one is the best for you.


----------



## flatsmaster (Dec 22, 2016)

I got the Impulse 31 last yr and have really liked it ... nice hunting bow ... good luck on ur search


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 22, 2016)

Obviously you wont go wrong by choosing any bow, especially a flagship bow.  They will all kill deer and spots as long as they fit you and are tuned well.

That being said, I currently own the Defcon6 and it is hands down the smoothest drawing, most solid back wall, the least amount of creep of any bow I have ever had in my hands.  Plus it is smoking fast, has little to no hand shock or vibration and is an absolute work of art.

After almost 30 years of Hoyt, I thought I would never change...but I did and I am currently happy that I did


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 22, 2016)

I know nothing about Prime.

Mathews. You will always be able to get parts for if you need them. Great bows. 

Elite. Lifetime warranty. A little slow compared to a lot of bows but smooth draw.

Obsession. Lifetime warranty. Fast and a smooth draw. My choice but that doesn't mean much.

Shoot them all.
Let the bow pick you.


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Dec 22, 2016)

Ihunt said:


> I know nothing about Prime.
> 
> Mathews. You will always be able to get parts for if you need them. Great bows.
> 
> ...



Prime has a lifetime transferable warranty that stays with the bow and strings for life with original owner. I'd have to argue that obsession having the best back wall....shoot a prime and you'll see the difference.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 22, 2016)

deerslayer0369 said:


> Prime has a lifetime transferable warranty that stays with the bow and strings for life with original owner. I'd have to argue that obsession having the best back wall....shoot a prime and you'll see the difference.



Beat that drum


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 22, 2016)

*Feel the Reign*

Feel the Reign


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 23, 2016)

I know you didn't list it in your choices, but you should at least shoot the new Evolve cam system from PSE. 90% letoff, smooth quiet and plenty fast. The choices you have are all great bows, but shoot'em all....


----------



## uturn (Dec 23, 2016)

Here you go..Not that I'm jumping on the band wagon but, I'd second that back wall argument! I love a SOLID one..Having shot all of the above..and a lot!!

Not a fan of the "yoke" type design string n cable..Matthews n Prime both have them although Primes is not near as pronounced..the (4) cam thing is another argument all together for me?

My boys that are Elite junkies say they backed up with the Impulse series after the E's...didn't notice much if any difference myself..course I'm not anything other than an Addict!!

A real fan of the integrated grip in the riser design that has become the norm for many, I've always taken my grips off! And, love a draw specific cams offered in a couple of those on your list...although, the mod type leaves more options, fine tuning Etc and may make for better resale..something I've never really considered in my purchases.

Love what Obsession has been doing for a lot of reasons, especially the finish options although, the draw cycle was a bit harsh to me. 

Seems everyone has picked up the pace on their finishes tho!!

Have owned about everything in the line up and then some, as mentioned above, shoot, shoot and shoot all of them you can and the one will tell so!

For what it's worth I've been a Bowtech guy for my Huntin set-up and have been REALLY disappointed in the recent offerings and as well their in inability to produce a qaulity limb, finish etc! 
Currently shooting-hunting with a Destroyer 350 with 65/75lb David Barnesdale limbs on it...So I'm sure that my opinion will do nothing to help other than create...my beatings and additional conversation!!

The Defcon 6 however is probably the race leader at this point for me...

Still searching for a new love myself!!

Good Luck in Yours!


----------



## ak314 (Dec 23, 2016)

I've shot two on your list - the Elite and Obsession.  Of those two my vote goes to the Obsession (I have an M7).  That said, alligood speaks the truth - the PSE Evolve is smooth drawing and incredibly easy to hold and is another one you might want to consider.

Starting Jan 1st, Elite will no longer offer a transferable warranty - though current bows are grandfathered in.  I recently had a warranty issue with Obsession (my own stupidity) and after some initial difficulty, they were awesome to deal with.


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Dec 23, 2016)

uturn said:


> Here you go..Not that I'm jumping on the band wagon but, I'd second that back wall argument! I love a SOLID one..Having shot all of the above..and a lot!!
> 
> Not a fan of the "yoke" type design string n cable..Matthews n Prime both have them although Primes is not near as pronounced..
> 
> ...



Prime doesn't have 4 cams, it's two just like all the other bows. The way their cams are designed is to ensure the draw cycle stays the same and consistent every time not to mention it completely eliminates cam lean. Just to clarify, Prime  has been around for some time now. They're pretty big out west and the north west.  They are manufactured in Michigan.  And just to clarify I'm not a pro staff member...ex bow tech and Mathews shooter.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 23, 2016)

Re: Prime....If an arrow comes out of a bow straight, does it matter if the cams have lean?  Honest question.


----------



## Flintridge (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks guys for the opinions.    I was in Canton today and stopped by Mitch's archery and shot the Matthews Halon 6, 30 ata.   The bow I tested was 60 lb and with a Eston Axis it was shooting 266 with my 27 1/2 inch draw length.   The arrow was a little longer than I shoot and I plan to get a 70 lb bow so I might be able to get close to 280.  Anyway it is definitely a smooth bow to shoot.   
Hopefully I'll have time next week to go shoot a prime and the elite at a dealer in Woodstock that carries both. 
What's a good Obsession dealer to try that's NW of Atlanta? Timberghost is the closest?


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Dec 23, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> Re: Prime....If an arrow comes out of a bow straight, does it matter if the cams have lean?  Honest
> 
> First, this is my opinion...maybe I'm the weird one. I prefer an easy to tune bow that is very smooth, quiet, and solid...speed not a deal breaker or maker for me. So with that said, prime is very tuner friendly bc there are less variables as the other manufacturers. Put strings on, check cam timing and ATA. Set center shot and paper tune the rest to the string...guess what your good to go. Versus' playing with top and bottom lean till you get bullet holes...who knows how long that can take. I'm not a tech but I do tinker so it would take me longer than most...I prefer the much simpler bow. Just my .02cents. For the record I was on my way to purchase an elite till I decided to try one more bow...Prime Ion


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 23, 2016)

Nothing wrong when you have to tune with the rest.  Its old school and not ideal because you're not getting the string's power path directly down the centershot of the bow behind the nock.  

But I agree, Prime makes a nice bow.  Just don't want people to think a bow with cam lean is bad.  We just all figured out a better way to tune a bow is to move the cams side to side rather than the rest side to side.


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 23, 2016)

I can honestly tune a two track bow by changing the shims to make her tune and do it almost as quick as tuning a yoke bow. The plus side to shimming is the left right tune will stay with the bow unless you change limbs, poundage (by more than 5 or 6 pounds) or arrow spine. With a yoke bow you may need to tune every set of strings and cables. Both systems require a press to do it. All a matter of how you want to accomplish the same thing.  Moving the rest until you get a tune is a bandaid imo. 

Good luck, lots of good bows being made today. I've come to really like the two track cam bow's made by Obsession but that's what I like. You need to find what you like and a cam system you have confidence with so you know and understand what makes it tick so you will see when it needs maintenance. Even if it means taking it somewhere, at least you won't let them do something wrong and try to pass it off as correct. I try to educate everyone I set a bow up for. They usually appreciate the effort.


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 23, 2016)

Jim Thompson said:


> Obviously you wont go wrong by choosing any bow, especially a flagship bow.  They will all kill deer and spots as long as they fit you and are tuned well.
> 
> That being said, I currently own the Defcon7 and it is hands down the smoothest drawing, most solid back wall, the least amount of creep of any bow I have ever had in my hands.  Plus it is smoking fast, has little to no hand shock or vibration and is an absolute work of art.
> 
> After almost 30 years of Hoyt, I thought I would never change...but I did and I am currently happy that I did



I'm in the exact same boat as JT except I'm currently using a Defcon 7 where he uses a 6. I too was 100% Hoyt until I shot an Obsession Fusion 7 a couple of years ago. I loved the way these two tracks draw, hold and shoot and to me they are super easy to tune. And to top that off their new bow, the Hemorrhage, is my favorite Obsession bow so far!


----------



## Flintridge (Dec 24, 2016)

I had a chance to shoot the Prime Rize and Centergy and also the Elite Impulse 31.  All were great bows...Primes felt great, balanced,  good draw cycle...just wish they were a few inches shorter. Not a fan of the 33 ata. Impulse felt fast but the draw cycle wasn't great but not bad either.  But still liked it. As of now think the Halon is on top but still need to shoot an Obsession.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 24, 2016)

Flintridge said:


> I had a chance to shoot the Prime Rize and Centergy and also the Elite Impulse 31.  All were great bows...Primes felt great, balanced,  good draw cycle...just wish they were a few inches shorter. Not a fan of the 33 ata. Impulse felt fast but the draw cycle wasn't great but not bad either.  But still liked it. As of now think the Halon is on top but still need to shoot an Obsession.



Shoot an Evolve 31.....trust me...


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 24, 2016)

I own a Prime ION , best back wall of any bow I have ever owned. I have owned PSE, Obsession, Alpine. I also own a Hoyt Defiant 34, the Hoyt and Prime have a very close draw cycle, smooth as butter!! Draw Cycle on the Hoyt is a little smoother but not by much. Prime has a better valley and a better back wall, it is also about 10 - 15fps faster than the Hoyt Defiant. The deal with Prime is that if you register the bow and keep the bow, they send you new cables & strings every 2 years, free of charge. My draw length is 27 1/2 and both bows are 70lb bows.


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 26, 2016)

Sounds to me you are doing your homework and picking what's right for you.

If I was you, I would shoot them all. Try the PSE and the Obsession. 

One f them will make you say, This is The One.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 26, 2016)

uturn said:


> Here you go..Not that I'm jumping on the band wagon but, I'd second that back wall argument! I love a SOLID one..Having shot all of the above..and a lot!!
> 
> Not a fan of the "yoke" type design string n cable..Matthews n Prime both have them although Primes is not near as pronounced..the (4) cam thing is another argument all together for me?
> 
> ...



Bowtech certainly have had their issues with limbs the last two years, however that has changed and the new Reign 6 & 7 are truly great bows. I have never heard anyone complain about the finish. 

Having said that, I am not a big fan of the new Prime. They moved the grip down on the riser and in turn had to increase the size of the top cam and make the bottom cam smaller. This is I'm sure to correct vertical nock travel issues with the lower grip.


----------



## uturn (Dec 27, 2016)

^^^Shooting the 6 this week! And looking forward to it^^^

I'm certainly no Tech just a hunter and a shooter so it's merely my opinion...the risers have been no problem for me but flaking limbs I would consider an issue...the finish or laminating process I suppose?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 28, 2016)

FYI, Bowtech has brought the entire limb construction process in house and are in control of the quality of those limbs 100% during the construction. The process of building those limbs has been refined and tested. We feel very confident that the issues we were having are behind us now. Hope this helps


----------



## uturn (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes Sir...I'm a Bowtech Fan and have been!

And, thought they may had gone backwards just a bit from the CPX and Destroyer series but, had heard that there was some house cleaning of sorts and limb production was to be done completely in house!!

I really like their Binary Cam and the Reign looks to have a Hybrid of it!?

As I said just a hunter, shooter an addict that does some kinkering!!

Thank you for the heads up, I know you are far more knowledgable than I and I always look forward to reading and learning from guys like you, Kris, alligood, passinthrough to name a few along with many others!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## Flintridge (Dec 28, 2016)

My current bow is a 2009 Bowtech Admiral which is a great bow and have not had any issues.   I put new strings on it two years ago and it was shooting 268 at 66 lbs 27.5 draw.  Not bad but the draw cycle is not the smoothest out there.  
 Looking forward to the new  Elite bows that are going to be released at the ATA show supposively.


----------



## lx708 (Dec 31, 2016)

Doesn't the prime and obsession both have duel limb stops? Just trying to figure out how one could be more solid than the other.... As claimed above


----------



## 450yardbuck (Jan 1, 2017)

Primes kill these! Enough said.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2017)

Agreed on the limb stops.  Seems like a back wall with stops would be the same.  And Lord knows that other bows don't kill big bucks.  Primes have BFO built in so anything less than 150 ain't gonna come in if you're sitting there with another brand.  Matter of fact, no other bow has ever killed anything over 140 that I'm aware of.


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Jan 1, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Agreed on the limb stops.  Seems like a back wall with stops would be the same.  And Lord knows that other bows don't kill big bucks.  Primes have BFO built in so anything less than 150 ain't gonna come in if you're sitting there with another brand.  Matter of fact, no other bow has ever killed anything over 140 that I'm aware of.




Aren't you an elite shooter? I love how ppl with different opinions other than the "click" get scrutinized and poked at. News flash...were all entitled to our opinions and I have stated mine. Step outside of your comfort zone, as I did, and try something different/new....you'll be surprised.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2017)

No I'm not an elite shooter.  Never shot one.  Never shot a prime either, but I'm not opposed to one.   Gotta look hard to figure out what I like I guess, because I'm not gonna shamelessly pimp any bow on here.  you're exactly right, people are entitled to their opinion. I've owned a lot af the big brands, enjoyed them all.  They need to go shoot bows and figure out what they like, not listen to someone who may be closed minded. The guy could have said "X or y bow kills these, enough said" and I still would have posted the same thing, only naming a different bow.  Why?  Because it seemed like more of a shameless plug of killing a big buck more than a testament to shooting a bow.  Plenty of closed minded people on here singing the praises of all the brands.  I like em all, and if you're happy with what you shoot, I'm happy.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 2, 2017)

The biggest problem when buying bows is the fact that you're only allowed to shoot one a few times, and normally at close distance.  And furthermore, they're out of tune most of the time, and they don't have your accessories on them.  The fact that you're dropping big money on something that you really can't see if it will work for you until AFTER you buy it is the main reason people have to rely on reviews and word of mouth when buying.  To me, yes you have to shoot them....but that's not the end all be all to your buying decision.  Just how I approach it.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 2, 2017)

Some of the bows that feel the best are often the least accurate.  And hardest to tune.  Just saying.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 2, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> The biggest problem when buying bows is the fact that you're only allowed to shoot one a few times, and normally at close distance.  And furthermore, they're out of tune most of the time, and they don't have your accessories on them.  The fact that you're dropping big money on something that you really can't see if it will work for you until AFTER you buy it is the main reason people have to rely on reviews and word of mouth when buying.  To me, yes you have to shoot them....but that's not the end all be all to your buying decision.  Just how I approach it.


Good post, I bought my elite because like U said it felt the best, but cents I switched from Hoyt to elite, my accuracy has went way down hill, may not be the bow, may just be me, who knows?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 2, 2017)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Good post, I bought my elite because like U said it felt the best, but cents I switched from Hoyt to elite, my accuracy has went way down hill, may not be the bow, may just be me, who knows?



Some of the difference can be in the way the bows is shot the best. Hoyt, in my experience, shoots well with an aggressive shot. Pulling hard in to the wall and having some tension. Going to a Elite that definitely likes to have a softer more relaxed shot makes a huge difference. I found that when I shot an Obsession after shooting Hoyt for years, I had to work on my shot and learn to relax quite a bit more than I ever did with Hoyt. 

Just one thing it COULD be.


----------



## Old Bart (Jan 2, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> The biggest problem when buying bows is the fact that you're only allowed to shoot one a few times, and normally at close distance.  And furthermore, they're out of tune most of the time, and they don't have your accessories on them.  The fact that you're dropping big money on something that you really can't see if it will work for you until AFTER you buy it is the main reason people have to rely on reviews and word of mouth when buying.  To me, yes you have to shoot them....but that's not the end all be all to your buying decision.  Just how I approach it.



This^ 
Most bow shops are reluctant to let guys test shoot bows due to accidents (dry fire). Unless you're seriously committed to buying generally you'll have a limited selection to try out, depending on the shop. 

Personally, my best luck has been shooting a buddies bow or going off multiple reviews from guys with similar preferences as mine (ATA, BH, etc..) I bought my Prime Impact just going off of reviews and it's been my favorite bow to date, wish I never traded it in...


----------



## Flintridge (Jan 5, 2017)

I have not had an issue with shops letting me shoot their bows but I wish I could "rent" one for a few hours so I can get an idea of how accurate I will be with that bow.   Like the Mathews Halon comes in 3 brace heights. I shot the 6 but interested in the 5 to add speed but don't want to struggle with accuracy with a short brace height that could be less forgiving.   Hard to tell shooting at 10 yds.


----------

